# Questions



## Jagers_Dad (Nov 23, 2009)

I picked up Jager from a BYB on Thursday. He's a little over four weeks old and has not had shots or any kind of medical treatment up to this point. I am curious as to what steps I should take to properly socialize him and as to whether I should wait to get him into the vets for shots or take him in as soon as possible. Also looking for any other advice I could get.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

honestly, i'd take him back to the breeder asap (assuming there are other puppies left) and wait at least 3-4 weeks to get him. there is a looooong list of reasons as to why. is there a special reason or emergency as to why you have him so early?

please do yourself and him the favor!

edit: nevermind. just saw your previous post. as far as shots - i believe he is too young and still covered under the immunity provided by his mom, but a check up would not hurt and seems ideal.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh my, 4 weeks old. I read through your other posts and it sounds like a tough situation. You're taking the right steps though my asking questions here. 

Take the pup to the vet. Explain the situation about the mother not feeding the pups, he may want to have him on some kind of supplement. How is he eating? You want to feed a high quality food, or raw diet. Nutrition during puppyhood is very important.

I agree, he is still protected by any immunity he got from his mother (assuming she was UTD on vaccines before being bred). You're vet might want to start vaccines early because of the dam's unknown history, not sure though.

Socialization is vital, especially since he won't have his littermates to play/learn with. You can carry him anywhere you like (i'd wait a little longer though, at least another 2 weeks). Stores, outside shopping centers, through the neighborhood, etc. As long as you carry him and don't let him touch anything, he will stay safe. 

Do you know anyone with friendly, vaccinated, calm dogs that he can socialize with starting in a few weeks? Having the young lab around will probably help some as well. 

Good luck with him, keep us updated! 

BTW, he is very cute!


----------



## Jagers_Dad (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks, Stephanie! The only time I really let him down outside is to go potty. The rest I carry him unless he wants to follow me up the stairs to the porch after doing his business. Right now I am feeding him PetAg Esbilac Powder (per recommendation of my trainer) and will be weening him off of that at five weeks. 

I have a few neighbors who have animals, but none are exactly what I'd call "friendly" so outside of Duke (who I'm still working with on being a well-mannered pup) I can't think of anyone whom I could use as a playmate.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

When you go to the vet ask if they know of any young puppies in the area that might be able to help you out. Ask your trainer as well. Any chance you might be able to get in touch with owners of Jagers littermates? They might want to have playdates as well. The first 8 to 10 weeks of life for a puppy is just one learning experience after the other. It's incredible how much they learn in that short amount of time! I'm also concerned that he will have a hard time learning bite inhibition without other pups using those sharp little teeth to chew on him









I got my pup at 7 weeks. Too young, and I paid the price, believe me. She was super mouthy. At the time, I only knew one dog that I trusted enough for her to be around, and he is 3 years old, so he couldn't help me out much with the mouthing! When she was about 3 months old a co-worker got a Husky pup, so they both had a playmate their own age after that. It took a lot of effort on my part as well to teach him this. Here's a good thread to read through 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=153716&page=1#Post153716


----------



## Jagers_Dad (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, I've been having a "fun" time teaching bite inhibition :lol: I've actually read that article and using some of the methods, I think he's starting to catch on (he starts out just gently mouthing for a couple seconds, then bites...better than what we were dealing with at first!) 

My mom babysits for a girl who picked up one of Jager's sisters...I'm going to ask her in the morning if they would mind bringing her over sometime so that they could interact with each other.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jagers_Dad
> My mom babysits for a girl who picked up one of Jager's sisters...I'm going to ask her in the morning if they would mind bringing her over sometime so that they could interact with each other.


That would be great! I hope the other owner is up for it. If I were you, I'd try to get maybe 3 weekly play dates in, if they live reasonably close. IMO, too much of this interaction for the next few weeks can't hurt.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I ended up in a similar situation 4 1/2 years ago. I was just starting to concider getting a new dog. MY BF said there was someone in the area that just had a litter. I didn't want a dog from a BYB, but I went to look anyway. Bad idea. I was the biggest horror show there. There were 3 puppies and their Mom in an outside, dirt floor kennel in the middle of Feb.! The puppies were full of mud and thin. Poor Mom and Dad had beautiful structure and movement. They were very steady especially concidering they were kennel dogs living in filthy conditions with little human interaction. There had been 11 puppies in the litter, but only 3 left. The others had already died. I scooped the little male up( 5 weeks old), and told the breeder I'd take him, but I had to take him now. I'd didn't think he'd live to see 8 weeks. We did the paper work, and I took him dirrectly to the vets. We did a fecal and blood work on him. He was OK. We came up with a nutrition plan as well at that time. I did HEAVY socialization with him. Everyday I was off work, he went somewhere. I even took him to see a poor woman dressed in a 8 ft Easter bunny costume. He has turned out to be a wonderful dog. 
So, that's my advice to you. Good vet care as soon as possible. Good nutrition. And as much socialization as you can stand. Just be careful with older dogs that might intimidate you puppy. 
PS. The "breeder" of my dog is now out of business! His dogs died ( no HW prevention)


----------

